

The race to become the WeChat of the West - zmitri
https://medium.com/@tedlivingston/the-race-to-become-the-wechat-of-the-west-3fe52c8db946

======
wodenokoto
It's extremely impressive how line and wechat have managed to build an app-
store within the AppStore.

But with Google and Apple as a direct competitor in both chat and AppStore
markets and gatekeeper in large portions of these markets I think the author
is forgetting the main threat here.

